# Are you searching for someone, or waiting for them to appear?



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I've never put myself out there like on dating sites or gone around asking women out like a pua artist. I'd like to entertain the idea of a relationship but as of now I'm on a hiatus and the past years I was mostly expecting someone to come into my life.

Its not reasonable to expect someone to fall in your lap and that you can date them and be happy. For most people it takes work and meeting a lot of people. Putting yourself out there is like finding a job, interviewing and hard work is involved. It is rare to randomly come across someone like on an internet forum and hit it off.

Are you searching for someone currently? Such as asking people out, going on dates, having a dating profile and engaging people? Or are you someone that is waiting and hopeful that you'll be in a relationship?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Relationships are definetely not for me.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Not interested. I could probably find someone if I were willing to settle, and if I were willing to put in the time and effort, but I'm not.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Not really waiting. Not really searching. I simply don't think it will happen, but I might would like it to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Neither.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Sometimes I don't even know. I said I was waiting but who knows.


My last relationship seriously ****ed me up. I was honestly so happy in it. Legitimately I was so happy. But it all ended up being a big lie. In the end I'm just really good at dating people that don't give a **** about me but are really good at manipulating me into genuinely caring about them. I still ****ing care.


It ****s me up so hard I swear to god I ****ing hate it. It's the curse of being a good person that has a ****ing conscience surrounded by a world of people who are ****ty self-serving lying manipulative *******s who don't care who they hurt as long as they get what they want. And like a dumb **** I fell for it three times over.




... Sorry for the rant I'm just really feeling down right now.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

relationships are really for me. I like them very much.

but the right person? the next right person. for however long that lasts. where are they? no idea. am I looking? no. I guess that leaves waiting or given up entirely. I'm not waiting. so given up I guess. for now. 

idk how to bring any of the people in my life any closer and I'm afraid to do that. and I hardly meet new people. I still fantasise about different people sometimes. but it's not at all serious or anything to do with reality. in reality people are mostly inaccessible.

I'm blocked by myself and then probably would get blocked by the people I could be interested in anyway.

I'm tired of only revealing shallow parts of myself. im tired of only seeing other peoples shallow parts. but as I said, im scared of the depths.

so im ****ed and I give up!


----------



## Packwolf (Oct 20, 2014)

There’s no point in me searching right now because of issues with myself. Fact is that when I started, I was fat, had no sense of style, had bad hair, and had poor hygiene. I’ve solved the hygiene problem by simply finding recommendations for products on reddit and using them. I went to a barber, kind of felt around for ideas, and fixed my hair. I still have no sense of style but I updated my wardrobe with the help of people who do. Now I just need to lose 60 pounds. Also find a new job so I can afford to move. Also improve at conversation. Also find some friends. Maybe this won’t happen after all lol...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Not searching for someone or hopeful that I'll be in a relationship.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't imagine myself in any kind of relationship that wouldn't be unfair to one or the other (or both).


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Looking would be a complete waste of time for a person like me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Waiting for an angel to fall from heaven.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm done searching. I don't have a good track record 🙂


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I don't even have a track record, I never tried, I knew I was fighting a losing battle from the start :lol


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I don't even have a track record, I never tried, I knew I was fighting a losing battle from the start


I doubt it's a losing battle for you!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I assure you I'm much more awkward & creepy in real life : /


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I assure you I'm much more awkward & creepy in real life : /


Define creepy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Doing stupid stuff cause I'm anxious but they probably think its creepy, so then I go away cause I don't want to make anyone feel bad.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Doing stupid stuff cause I'm anxious but they probably think its creepy, so then I go away cause I don't want to make anyone feel bad.


At least it's not intentional... so understandable &#128578;


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not searching. I've learned that I don't belong in a relationship. I ruin lives. If it happens, it happens.


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

No, I'm not waiting for searching for anyone. Why should I? Is another human being gong to solve my problems and magically make me a happy, well adjusted person? The notion is laughable. The only people who would understand are as ****ed up or more ****ed up than me. And I have no interest in commiserating together over the ****show that is life. People are of zero interest to me and I simply have no desire to get to know them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

losthorizon said:


> No, I'm not waiting for searching for anyone. Why should I? Is another human being gong to solve my problems and magically make me a happy, well adjusted person? The notion is laughable. The only people who would understand are as ****ed up or more ****ed up than me. And I have no interest in commiserating together over the ****show that is life. People are of zero interest to me and I simply have no desire to get to know them.


I guess the idea is that two people who understand one another and have different strengths and weaknesses can help one another make up for their individual weaknesses to be stronger together. But as I said in my other post, I'm not sure that's fair and is probably not a good idea (as if it fails it's gonna be super messy).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@losthorizon


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

I speak from personal experience. A person who truly understands what it's like to be deeply depressed always has unresolved issues themselves. A relationship with that person is doomed from the start. When I read stuff online that manage to capture some part of how I feel, I know that whoever wrote that stuff is already too far gone. And that's fine because I am as well.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm incredibly relieved to be finished with all that nonsense. Besides, I wouldn't want to hurt my wife again and I need her to talk to me.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

losthorizon said:


> I speak from personal experience.* A person who truly understands what it's like to be deeply depressed always has unresolved issues themselves. A relationship with that person is doomed from the start. *When I read stuff online that manage to capture some part of how I feel, I know that whoever wrote that stuff is already too far gone. And that's fine because I am as well.


There's that expression that you can't love someone if you don't love yourself. I don't really agree with it totally, I think you can love someone else even if you have issues with your own esteem or if you hate yourself. But I also think that two people in a relationship that understand depression can be supportive of each other when depression hits one of them. It's most likely bad if two people that are seriously depressed get together because that can possibly lead to worse depression and a terrible relationship.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've had to "search" for every relationship I've been in. Not searching currently.



blue2 said:


> I assure you I'm much more awkward & creepy in real life : /


Same.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like most people "_I gave up entirely" _I guess that makes me feel less alone? I got no idea where I could find a woman who clicks with me. I tried online dating. I tried to keep my eyes open at work. I tried to keep my eyes open at church. But from what I've observed, my personality is a complete misfit to those around me.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not searching or waiting. Relats still aren't a priority to me. I don't know if or when they'll be again. I just know I'm not ready, I'm still healing and if I do have a relat, I want a healthy, loving, reciprocal one and not these toxic ****ty ones so many seem to be having. Better to be happy single than miserable together. As Mary J would say, I can do bad all by myself lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

harrison said:


> I'm incredibly relieved to be finished with all that nonsense. Besides, I wouldn't want to hurt my wife again and I need her to talk to me.


Hurt?


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

losthorizon said:


> I speak from personal experience. A person who truly understands what it's like to be deeply depressed always has unresolved issues themselves. A relationship with that person is doomed from the start.


OMG could this be the universal truth that every psychiatrist and good citizen is trying to hide :crying:.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Hurt?


It's upset my wife when I've seen other women in the past. We were technically separated but technicalities don't stop people from getting hurt all the same.

Sometimes I was manic and other times I was possibly just lonely - but at any rate I'm probably too old for all that now anyway. I have far too much baggage to expect anyone else to take on. My wife is very supportive in her own way, which I greatly appreciate it. I wouldn't want to jeopardize that again.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't think I'm destined for that in my life. People and I are like oil and water. I'm just a naturally repellent person for whatever reason. 

Also, I would be a bumbling mess if anyone expressed interest in me. Very weird.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

It'll happen when I'm ready so in a way I'm waiting.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I fall into the latter category, for sure. I don't think I am motivated enough to get a partner. partly because I don't think they exist. 

I find the whole thing incredibly difficult. I don't really have enough belief in myself to sell myself on dating websites and I am cynical enough to know that the whole process is very difficult for someone like me. online dating only works for the average person if they have an incredibly thick skin and unshakable confidence in themselves. without that, if I looked like a hollywood movie star and had perfect skin, hair etc then I might be able to get past the first stage in online dating sites. its all incredibly superficial, people will swipe away everyone unless they look like the top percent. I tend to think my outer appearance is one of the better things I have going for me but when i'm put in a pool full of people totally out of my league then I am gonna fail and I guess I am scared of the idea that I won't have any belief left in myself in how I can attract a partner. so dating sites for me are kind of off limits as I see them as potentially damaging.

but I am also fully aware of how not being pro active is getting me nowhere in life with this sort of stuff and every time I think about how I would like a partner I then say to myself "what am I doing to get one" and the answer is, not enough. like, my own advice on this would be to contact as many people as possible, put yourself in as many places as possible to maximize potential to meet the right person. but am I doing that? nope! I think I would need to overhaul my lifestyle, I spend so much time alone that I am never going to get into the numbers game. I can't really cope with that much of an extroverted lifestyle. it's just too exhausting and I am not naturally inclined to it. it does feel like the cold hard truth of the matter, that unless I am going places in my life and doing more with it then I will never meet ms right.

and that is the rub, I have to change myself to change this situation, I can't see that happening. I can't see myself becoming a completely different person and I can't see anyone coming into my life by accepting the circumstances I am in and wanting to know me for it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Waiting... simply because I am not selfish, so I do this for the consideration, emotional comfort/well being of others.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Is it too late to change my answer?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*wolves dressed as sheep*

employers

women

all just hate me

all perky starts, fake, unreal, lies

like a virus, disease which is not evident, no symptoms, all smooth, nothing wrong until they start wanting to virtually throw the stones... curse.. end

nothing lasts

never any notion of this absolutely unknown dimension .. label: society.
humans. not welcome or accepted if i not same as everyone else

all same 4 limbs, 2 eyes input, ears, mouth. output.. excrement.
if all the same in common?
what makes me unwanted? threatened, ostracised. :O


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

honestly, waiting for ms right is like waiting for aliens to contact us. it is pretty hopeless and goes beyond being rational, it's more having a "belief" that something good is gonna land in our laps from out of the cold dark nothingness.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Don said:


> Not really waiting. Not really searching


This. Every once in a while I'll download Tinder or OKC but nothing comes of them & I don't go out anywhere so I wouldn't just magically meet someone that way. In the end solitude is a large part of my SA/depression coping strategy, probably not wise, but usually I'd rather be alone that feel lonely amongst people which is the case 9 times out of 10. Also, dating/relationships are a lot of work


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

^ I relate. Part of me likes being alone. The only time's I've been interested in guys is after we've formed a connection. But not cause I was seeking it or looking to date. I'm just not part of that culture, I guess.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't wait and I don't search. If anything ever happens in the future, then it will purely be the will of the universe. Otherwise, I have no issue focusing on my own hustle and just doing what I can to offer my own gifts back to the world..


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a big fish I gotta fry before I can truly commit. A big fish. 

If someone can help me fry it, then okay, but I'm not gonna turn the stove off until it's cooked.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Neither. Too many problems that I don't care to get another person involved in. I also value my independence and don't feel like giving up certain habits just to please someone else.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'm searching. I'm not particularly attractive (guess I'm not unattractive either) so I know no woman will fall in my lap. So I fight anxiety a lot when I get in my moods to put myself out there. Deal with some rejection, get the occasional date that goes nowhere, get drained then back to the cycle. Dating sucks but its the only method for me


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Karsten said:


> I have a big fish I gotta fry before I can truly commit. A big fish.
> 
> If someone can help me fry it, then okay, but I'm not gonna turn the stove off until it's cooked.


I'm a hazard in the kitchen but give me a ring when you done frying. So hungry I could eat an elephant, and then some! Leave the damn horses to graze...


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Looking would be a disaster because of rejection and pressure to change myself to appease people. If they appeared, I would just ignore it and think they're out of my league. Either way I don't really care anymore tbh.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

People automatically find interaction into relationship. The individual thoughts would be assigned to be at a specific place through family, friends, school, work, social events or even websites to encounter social interaction. I don't meet the criteria of taking part of a relationship nor a career, because my communication skills and mentality exceeded the programmers expectations of human thoughts. 

I have zero experience written on my resume to show that I have no social skills for any field. A job requires to be social to show people that you interact with others with the same skill in taking part of a business. 

I never had a partner, because my emotions, intellect, thoughts, bio rhythm, and behavior are too stable for being in a relationship. While people in a relationship show a high degree of mental insanity, because their emotional thoughts always fluctuate when the environment bio rhythm has been set to a new mode.


I'm guilty for being too sane and calm. On top of that my thought process encompasses all of humanity way of thinking.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm not in that good of a place for a relationship and perhaps I never will be. Maybe it's not meant for me.


----------



## Blueballs313 (Jun 4, 2018)

This is a place I need to improve myself while I used tinder and even gotten a few dates from it. I know it's not the place Im gonna find something meaningful. While I'm not hideous I know standing back and waiting isn't gonna work either it is very difficult to approach poeple randomly especially women.

Idk if I'm ready for a relationship or not but I do know I should at least experience what being in a relationship is like. 

Sent from my BND-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Every time I looked for a Woman, I was disappointed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Should I be doing something ? I will do it if it's mandatory : /


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm waiting for one to magic themselves out of thin air. That's what normally happens right?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Gave up cause I've had really cool experience in it, people in it are really cool, not lying and delusional about what they say to you at all :smile2:
Also I wouldn't bear to date someone dating me out of compromise which is everyone :smile2:

Maybe ii's different with some particular women? Maybe some of them wouldn't date you out of compromise while prefering women looking like models or something like that that has nothing to do with you? Maybe they would make as much contribution into relationship as me and be generally more decent? I don't know. I know they're also rare, but maybe not as rare and the chance to meet them is higher?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Gave up cause I've had really cool experience in it, people in it are really cool, not lying and delusional about what they say to you at all :smile2:
> *Also I wouldn't bear to date someone dating me out of compromise which is everyone *:smile2:
> 
> Maybe ii's different with some particular women? Maybe some of them wouldn't date you out of compromise while prefering women looking like models or something like that that has nothing to do with you? Maybe they would make as much contribution into relationship as me and be generally more decent? I don't know. I know they're also rare, but maybe not as rare and the chance to meet them is higher?


Yeah, I understand how you feel. I don't want anyone to settle for me, but of course someone who settles isn't usually honest about that... I think there are definitely some people out there who would consider you their first choice. Not just based on looks, but because of your personality and how you make them feel.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I think a lot of people settle because they don't want to be alone.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> I think a lot of people settle because they don't want to be alone.


Yes, no wonder there's so many unhappy relationships, my mother held onto the first half decent man came along cause she had baby fever big time :lol


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, I understand how you feel. I don't want anyone to settle for me, but of course someone who settles isn't usually honest about that... I think there are definitely some people out there who would consider you their first choice. Not just based on looks, but because of your personality and how you make them feel.


 Multiple people have told me they won't date me because I'm out of their league, in kinder words.

Honestly, I'm a little sick of it.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

settle is a bad word lol. do people believe in platonic forms or something? maybe the ontological argument, because the ideal gf for me must be existing or she wouldnt be the ideal then she must exist??? I dont want to date plato or st aquinas!

I think because no one really needs anyone these days it makes people not choose anyone. you're not going to meet anyone that you couldn't live without. just options.

but also I'm not trying because people are awful lol. the non awful people arent generally interested in me. ok people arent really awful. we just dont work together. idk why! I'm an ok person I think.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sekiro said:


> Multiple people have told me they won't date me because I'm out of their league, in kinder words.
> 
> Honestly, I'm a little sick of it.


I've gotten told by the person I was interested in that I needed to "be with someone that deserves you"

Which sounds like a nice way of saying "I don't want to be with you"

Wish people would just say what they really mean.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> settle is a bad word lol. do people believe in platonic forms or something? maybe the ontological argument, because the ideal gf for me must be existing or she wouldnt be the ideal then she must exist??? I dont want to date plato or st aquinas!


What I mean by settle is that people usually know what's inherently good for them and what they really need from a partner. And they might disregard that when getting into a relationship because they think "this is the option I have, and what if this is the only option I'll ever have?"



blue2 said:


> Yes, no wonder there's so many unhappy relationships, my mother held onto the first half decent man came along cause she had baby fever big time


I see that happen a lot. And also a big reason for why people are unfaithful in some relationships


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

aqwsderf said:


> What I mean by settle is that people usually know what's inherently good for them and what they really need from a partner. And they might disregard that when getting into a relationship because they think "this is the option I have, and what if this is the only option I'll ever have?"


yeah but I mean ppl have the capacity to create something but instead choose to create nothing. most people are fine and can expect some minimal level of enjoyment from a relationship. unless I'm wrong about that? idk.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> yeah but I mean ppl have the capacity to create something but instead choose to create nothing. most people are fine and can expect some minimal level of enjoyment from a relationship. unless I'm wrong about that? idk.


Well yeah I think you're right. Even if you do settle you could still enjoy being with them, it doesn't always have to be negative. Guess it depends if that will be satisfying enough in the long run


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

aqwsderf said:


> Well yeah I think you're right. Even if you do settle you could still enjoy being with them, it doesn't always have to be negative. Guess it depends if that will be satisfying enough in the long run


yeah just a lot of fomo/analysis paralysis/grass is greener etc.

but for myself idk. it is complicated so maybe that's just an over simplification. maybe its complicated for everyone. life can be pretty comfortable these days, the need isn't there so much.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> yeah just a lot of fomo/analysis paralysis/grass is greener etc.
> 
> but for myself idk. it is complicated so maybe that's just an over simplification. maybe its complicated for everyone. life can be pretty comfortable these days, the need isn't there so much.


You think more people are choosing to be alone out of comfort? I don't know. I still think a lot of people want to avoid being alone


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I'm kind of in the in between, not searching, not waiting. Kinda just going about life and if it happens it happens. One day I'll probably try to put myself out there more.

I downloaded a dating app. Mainly out of curiosity and I figured I'd give it a shot. Despite putting that I was interested in something more long term in my bio. A vast majority seemed to be looking for short term flings and it wasn't my speed. I just want something simple where some babe rings me up at a book shop or something and we end up going on dates, over time I slowly realize this person is the love of my life and from there everything is amazing. Idk why that's so much to ask for. Subconscious:Um hi, because it's not realistic.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't even entertain the idea anymore. Can still fantasize about it but that's about it. I'm screwed up in too many ways for a relationship.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

aqwsderf said:


> I've gotten told by the person I was interested in that I needed to "be with someone that deserves you"
> 
> Which sounds like a nice way of saying "I don't want to be with you"
> 
> Wish people would just say what they really mean.


yeah but I cook AND clean


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sekiro said:


> yeah but I cook AND clean


But can you install a ceiling fan


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

aqwsderf said:


> But can you install a ceiling fan


Box fan + duct tape.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sekiro said:


> Box fan + duct tape.


&#128514;


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sekiro said:


> yeah but I cook AND clean


Whoa :eek


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Sekiro said:


> yeah but I cook AND clean


Dreamboat. So cute I could eat you alive.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Trying to get to a place where I can be vulnerable instead of defensive. Looking back on past track record I have tried too hard to be a "martyr" so that I could have reason to begrudge the other person. Pushed heavy-handed unsolicited advice on how to live their lives because I thought I knew best. Wrote off large swathes of perfectly fine people from my dating pool, because I felt intimidated by them for silly reasons.

We are all equals in this world, and not everything is a power struggle. Logically I know this, but until I can start to _feel_ this emotionally, I don't think I can have a healthy relationship.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

bad baby said:


> Trying to get to a place where I can be vulnerable instead of defensive. Looking back on past track record I have tried too hard to be a "martyr" so that I could have reason to begrudge the other person. Pushed heavy-handed unsolicited advice on how to live their lives because I thought I knew best. Wrote off large swathes of perfectly fine people from my dating pool, because I felt intimidated by them for silly reasons.
> 
> We are all equals in this world, and not everything is a power struggle. Logically I know this, but until I can start to _feel_ this emotionally, I don't think I can have a healthy relationship.


I met some people who behaved like the knew what was best for me. The way they went about it, really turned me off. I think your on the right track.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> I met some people who behaved like the knew what was best for me. The way they went about it, really turned me off. I think your on the right track.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you weren't too negatively affected by them.

The following has nothing to do with you but I just feel like venting because I realise I still hold so much anger and despair inside:

Yesterday I overheard my mother making a necessary phone call to the telecommunications company. She was so nervous and unsure of herself that she checked with me several times what she was supposed to say before actually making the call. I reassured her that they will instruct her what to do and stuff.

As she was making the call, my father came over. She repeatedly looked to him for guidance, but instead of guiding her, he chided her for not knowing this or that piece of info in a tone of annoyance and contempt. The familiar soundtrack of my childhood.

Finally my mother was so frustrated that she told him to go away. This gave my dad the opportunity he needed to feel like "the victim". He stormed off, angry that his "help" went unappreciated and swearing never to give her any "help" again.

Imagine this little interaction happening every day, for matters big and small, throughout your marriage. After decades of your spouse riding you for every little thing, your self-esteem is whittled down to zero, and you can't even do a simple thing like make a phone call without feeling like you will **** up.

I think this was my greatest fear. Being so diminished that you end up believing you are nothing. So I thought I had to find someone I could dominate. Even if we didn't get along, even if I didn't like them, even if we had nothing in common and felt bored, the most important thing was that I could be in charge. Because I have seen what it's like to _not_ be in charge.

But I see now that things don't _have_ to be this way.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

bad baby said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope you weren't too negatively affected by them.
> 
> The following has nothing to do with you but I just feel like venting because I realise I still hold so much anger and despair inside:
> 
> ...


I think every relationship has it's set of challenges. You never know what those are going to be until you get to know that person. My parents have their ups and downs but they choose to stay together.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm out of one quite recently so will let the dust settle on that for a bit


Got a few things I want to close off as well before I get involved again, then ladies, im coming to get ya lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> I'm out of one quite recently so will let the dust settle on that for a bit
> 
> Got a few things I want to close off as well before I get involved again, then ladies, im coming to get ya lol


Good Luck.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I_Exist said:


> Good Luck.


Thanks mate.

Millions of women in the world, which means there are plenty who are waiting for an I_Exist to snap up, dont give up on it if thats what you want.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> I think every relationship has it's set of challenges. You never know what those are going to be until you get to know that person. My parents have their ups and downs but they choose to stay together.


Yes, that's true. At the moment I am having trouble processing the toxicity of this kind of relationship pattern in a healthy way. I will keep your comment in mind.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Im waiting I guess. I feel like there's too much pressure to actually look for somebody, especially on a dating site. I want to just randomly find somebody and let things happen naturally. 
But then again I've had opportunities but I'm too shy so I never go further with things so yeah. Heck.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

no to both. but i'm not a 'waiter'-type. not much of a 'searcher' either tbh.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Both! I have been waiting and searching for so long now, I think I should give up. But it’s all my fault cause I lose interest so quickly. And I get turned off easily too. Best believe that if I’m turned off, there is no way to turn me back on!!!


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

neither


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

I’ve given up, I’m just gonna be alone.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've given up entirely, unless I end up meeting someone by coincidence. But even then, I feel like I've just lost interest and resigned to spending my life alone. I'm physically unattractive (or too plain-looking at best) to most men, but nor can I attract them with something on the inside like personality either.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been following this thread. I think it's time for me to Unsubscribe and let it go. I spent a long time looking for someone. But for some reason the stars don't line up for me. It's not doing me any good to keep following along.


----------



## El Psy Kongrooo (Dec 26, 2017)

EmotionlessThug said:


> People automatically find interaction into relationship. The individual thoughts would be assigned to be at a specific place through family, friends, school, work, social events or even websites to encounter social interaction. I don't meet the criteria of taking part of a relationship nor a career, because my communication skills and mentality exceeded the programmers expectations of human thoughts.
> 
> I have zero experience written on my resume to show that I have no social skills for any field. A job requires to be social to show people that you interact with others with the same skill in taking part of a business.
> 
> ...


The alien society isolates us from their plane, thus leading to exposure and pathogenic rejection as we are detected as a foreign invader onto the bioforce of society.


----------



## J Black (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll tell you guys some **** that happened to me. Well a girl that lives in my apartment struck up a conversation with me at the mall. She seemed pretty interested in me so we keep talking a bit. All of a sudden she switches tempo and starts asking me about my goals and if anyone's helping me achieve them or some other bogus ****. Anyway I think I'm Mr. Cool and she's trying to rope me into some kind of pyramid scheme saying her "mentors" retired in their 20s and can help me out too. I told her ill think about it

I still see her sometimes hanging around the apartment but she doesn't try to talk to me anymore. Thus brings me to my conclusion- I've given up looking and I can forget about the one finding me. Only thing coming my way is trouble. I'm learning to love myself and pursue MY goals and do what I wanna do.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm doing neither. There is no one out there for me.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm not interesting in dating/relationships anymore. Never been in one but over the years my attraction to others has diminished. It's been a blessing because I no longer hope to ever find someone.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Neither searching nor waiting. Just trying to be kinder to myself which incidentally has my plate full enough as it is.


----------

